# How soon after mowing a pasture can horses graze?



## MSRminis (Aug 29, 2007)

Now I knew that grass clippings were a no-no and have had to have that conversation with all our neighbors as they all wanted to give us their clippings but never actually thought about how long to wait after mowing a pasture...Obviously after mowing to cut down the weeds we close that pasture off till the grass is about 3-4 inches tall but the length of time to get to that height varies acording to the weather, right? How long is a safe amount of time to leave it so the clippings are not toxic to the horses?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, 29 yrs + of my own personal experience. I have "mowed all my paddocks" every week for years. I keep it at 3" sometimes less. Day before yesterday I mowed the 2 top paddocks at 2 1/2" and left them shut. Yesterday I opened them at noon so I could mow the 2 bottom paddocks at 3". Last nite I closed the top paddocks again. They don't need that much grass now, I save those for after a killing frost for late fall and winter. I have never had a problem BUT I keep is short and mow like a lawn, the clippings are so minimal, this is the key I think to managing a healthier pasture without the worry of founder (been there done that), obesity, been there done that too), and colic...very rare here. Oh, and I have about 17 acres I mow weekly. Takes me about 10 hours on a good rider. Grass clipping are bad, just keep em mowed or don't mow at all unless you have alternative pasture. When they cut hay, it lays, gets fluffed (tedded), then baled mostly within 3-5 days and that's long stem. Mowed grass dries very quickly especially when it is hot and sunny. If it's cloudy or wet, it takes longer. I walk out scoop the grass with my fingers. If what I pick up is dry, they go for it!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 29, 2007)

I mow with a bush hog every two or three weeks (Its hard to do it more often when you have 30 acres to mow and you only have two guys doing it!) and we do it with the horses in the pasture. The biggest issue is the type of mower. Most heavy mowers pulverize the waste rather than leave neat trails of clippings. Even if they eat the leftovers, they aren't going to have an issue.

The biggest concern with clippings is after they ferment, which is rather fast. Light clippings will be totally dried and "hay" in a day or two depending on the weather.


----------



## bevann (Aug 29, 2007)

We have always mowed with the horses in the pasture.(This year we've had so little rain we are not even mowing since even the weeds died.)The horses really don't eat the clippings-they seek out the freshly mowed areas.No problems here in 17 years.We don't let it ever get knee high, either.We keep pastures mowed very short.


----------

